# Titanium Backup update.zip Restore Question



## zer0ed77 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey, guys.

First... Sorry if I am creating this in the wrong location.

Second... Just updated my ROM to JellyBelly 11.0. Before doing so, I used Titanium Backup 7.5.2 to create an update.zip off my Apps+Data. I had read this was restorable through CWR. Not having any luck with that. I have confirmed the size of the zip to be 2 + GBs, so I know the Apps+Data are in it. How do I restore it? Can this be done through TB? I don't see an option to.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## zer0ed77 (Jun 27, 2011)

clothednblack said:


> Basically all it does when you flash the update zip with cwm/update it installs TIBU for you, then open the app and go to batch and restore your backup from there. It doesn't restore all your apps like I thought it would through cwm
> 
> Ridin the Mystic jellybean unicorn on my Ktweaked SG3


So, am I f'ed? I don't see any apps to restore in batch restore... Yet, the actual zip file is 2 plus GBs. So, something is there. This is the first time I have ever done this. Usually, I do it the other way. Heard this was a new feature. Anymore help?

Thanks for the response, by the way.


----------



## zer0ed77 (Jun 27, 2011)

clothednblack said:


> May need to navigate to your sdcard and find your TIBU backup folder, open tibu/preferences and make sure the backup location matches or use tibu/menu to restore your apps from a nandroid
> 
> Ridin the Mystic jellybean unicorn on my Ktweaked SG3


Thank you. I don't think they match. I will try that.


----------



## Petrah (Jul 24, 2012)

Check the link in my sig. There's a section in there that specifically goes over that zip file and the steps you need to take to flash it.


----------



## zer0ed77 (Jun 27, 2011)

clothednblack said:


> May need to navigate to your sdcard and find your TIBU backup folder, open tibu/preferences and make sure the backup location matches or use tibu/menu to restore your apps from a nandroid
> 
> Ridin the Mystic jellybean unicorn on my Ktweaked SG3


THAT WORKED! Thank you!


----------

